

What's new in Bitbucket - RossM
https://bitbucket.org/whats-new

======
RossM
Given the obvious push of features in GitHub appearing here I thought I'd like
to give the Atlassian guys some recognition as well. I feel there's a general
perception of Bitbucket as a lesser product (which I've had as well), but I do
think they're catching up to GH (specifically, Markdown support in the wiki
and on-site-merging have closed the gap of missing features for me).

~~~
RossM
What I missed off this comment, was to ask aside from the community being
there, what features do you feel you need to use GitHub for over Bitbucket?

Also, I realise this post may seem like an Atlassian promo - I assure you it's
not, I'm just interested in VCS web apps.

